#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Как избавиться от страданий и достичь Просветления? TUT.BY побывал на медитации буддистов.

## Тензин Таши

Всем доброго дня!

Не вдаваясь в содержание статьи (хотя если есть желание то можно вдаться и обсудить   :Smilie: )
это едва ли не ПЕРВОЕ за лет 15 упоминание о белорусских буддистах в центральной прессе.

http://news.tut.by/society/375143.html

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), AndyZ (26.11.2013), Алик (19.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.11.2013)

----------


## Алик

Повеселили комментарии к статье.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.11.2013), Кузьмич (21.11.2013), Павел Ш. (19.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Всем доброго дня!
> 
> Не вдаваясь в содержание статьи (хотя если есть желание то можно вдаться и обсудить  )
> это едва ли не ПЕРВОЕ за лет 15 упоминание о белорусских буддистах в центральной прессе.
> 
> http://news.tut.by/society/375143.html


Мне кажется в РБ лучше иметь дистанцию от СМИ - все равно пипл не так поймет и все переиначит.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Повеселили комментарии к статье.


не удивительно. это же секта кк олинидала

----------

Алик (21.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Статья вышла довольно малограмотная, однако больше всего "доставлют" комментарии к статье http://news.tut.by/society/375143.html

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Всем доброго дня!
> 
> Не вдаваясь в содержание статьи (хотя если есть желание то можно вдаться и обсудить  )
> это едва ли не ПЕРВОЕ за лет 15 упоминание о белорусских буддистах в центральной прессе.
> 
> http://news.tut.by/society/375143.html


О развитии белорусской буддологии я писал еще в апреле этого года http://beldumka.belta.by/ru/issues?art_id=1123
Отмечу, что статья на tut.by выгодно отличается от других статей в региональной прессе http://gp.by/special/32622.html

----------

Тензин Таши (23.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> О развитии белорусской буддологии я писал еще в апреле этого года http://beldumka.belta.by/ru/issues?art_id=1123
> Отмечу, что статья на tut.by выгодно отличается от других статей в региональной прессе http://gp.by/special/32622.html



Живя в рб, я сделал вывод, что  буддизм должен здесь быть своего рода эзотерической системой - пока не умолили коленопреклоненно и не доказали истинный интерес, ни каких разговоров про  пустоты,  ниббаны.  Если  что-то говорить о буддизме, только общие штуки типа доброта и мир во всем мире или, что Стив Джобс придерживался дзен (для любителей Apple).

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Живя в рб, я сделал вывод, что  буддизм должен здесь быть своего рода эзотерической системой - пока не умолили коленопреклоненно и не доказали истинный интерес, ни каких разговоров про  пустоты,  ниббаны.  Если  что-то говорить о буддизме, только общие штуки типа доброта и мир во всем мире или, что Стив Джобс придерживался дзен (для любителей Apple).


На основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод? Белорусы менее серьезно, чем жители Питера или Москвы, относятся к Дхарме?

----------


## Won Soeng

> На основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод? Белорусы менее серьезно, чем жители Питера или Москвы, относятся к Дхарме?


Все существа не достаточно серьезно относятся к Дхарме, поэтому лишь реализованные учителя способны сохранять Дхарму не взирая на заблуждения, пренебрежение и даже недоброжелательность в отношении того, что омраченные существа полагают Дхармой.

Там где такие учителя есть или регулярно бывают - есть более серьезное почитание Дхармы. Там где их не бывает, почитание Дхармы сталкивается с трудностями и испытаниями от недоверия и пренебрежения, до высмеивания и преследований.

----------


## Виджай

> На основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод? Белорусы менее серьезно, чем жители Питера или Москвы, относятся к Дхарме?



Всегда выходит как не так и не то. См. комментарии.  
Я про рф-ию не знаю. Все ж там больше народностей и больше разнообразия.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> О развитии белорусской буддологии я писал еще в апреле этого года http://beldumka.belta.by/ru/issues?art_id=1123
> Отмечу, что статья на tut.by выгодно отличается от других статей в региональной прессе http://gp.by/special/32622.html


Глеб, Ваша первая ссылка не работает. А статья в Гомельской газете конечно супер.
С другой стороны что еще может написать о ККОН журналист, который только познакомился с темой.
Как раз то что написал. Фактически все перлы - перлы самой ККОН

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, Ваша первая ссылка не работает. А статья в Гомельской газете конечно супер.
> С другой стороны что еще может написать о ККОН журналист, который только познакомился с темой.
> Как раз то что написал. Фактически все перлы - перлы самой ККОН


Попробуйте эту ссылку http://beldumka.belta.by/isfiles/000167_489366.pdf

Я давно предлагал, чтобы публикации в СМИ, которые в той или иной степени связаны с буддизмом, сопровождались консультациями экспертов, но я и не предполагал, что гомельский журналист в качестве эксперта изберет православного священника...

----------

Алик (24.11.2013), Тензин Таши (25.11.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Повеселили комментарии к статье.


Только комментарии и прочитал. 
В начале они меня повеселили (во, жгут), потом испугали (и ведь это пишут на полном серьезе), потом расстроили (непробиваемое заблуждение), а потом успокоили (проблема только в моем уме).  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (28.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2013)

----------

